# Bolens 1800H 5018H Eliminator



## Strensk (Apr 19, 2019)

My father in law picked up a Bolens 1800h from a friend of his, and his son had the tractor ripped apart, he's not sure if all the parts or there, or even how to put it back together. We are looking for a parts manual and diagrams to get this thing back together does anyone know where we can find one?

I've tried a few download sites, and they all want to install extensions, etc. and needless to say I am not interested in doing that as I don't know the publisher, etc. 

Thank you!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://samsbolens.com/Duratrac.html
Check out Sams.


----------

